# New Slush Cast Latex User - Makeup??



## amyjeanne (Oct 22, 2009)

I just bought a slush cast latex bull dog mask and am having trouble finding out how to apply make-up to it. The over the counter stuff just seems to wipe off of it. I saw another thread that said to use rubber mask grease paint, can that be bought at a local halloween store?


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

i've seen it at some of the better year round costume stores. if you have a place in town that sells theatrical make up that's a good place to start. other wise online is your best bet. Graftobian is the brand i use.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

If its slush cast latex you could paint it like in this thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7424 and after you apply it touch up the areas on your face with makeup.


----------

